# 2021 Patch?



## MILONEWOLF (Oct 28, 2013)

I see in the 2021 guide last years patch, is there one for 2021?


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Good question.....last year had a picture of last years patch but not this year. I have been kicking around sending in my money.
Flight


----------



## BWHUNTR (Oct 3, 2008)

I've sent them $50 for 10 of them several weeks ago. Checks still has not been cashed?


----------



## MILONEWOLF (Oct 28, 2013)

I know that there is one person who manages the sending out of the patches, but no idea who designs/creates the patches? Not harping on anyone, just curious to know.


----------



## MILONEWOLF (Oct 28, 2013)

Has anyone heard or read about a success patch for 2021? So far I have seen nothing. Anyone else?


----------



## 00Buckshot69 (Dec 30, 2007)

I emailed the address that I found and got no response?


----------



## Fordman7795 (Sep 9, 2007)

BWHUNTR said:


> I've sent them $50 for 10 of them several weeks ago. Checks still has not been cashed?


last year it took them about 3 months to cash my check and another 3 months to send the patch.


----------

